

User uploads fake flag to Wikipedia, flag companies run with it. - chaosmachine
http://forum.watmm.com/topic/52097-fucking-nice/

======
sown
The internet is a very complicated machine that can turn boredom into a flag.

------
alttab
I think this is good commentary for what people will believe. This suggests
that entrepreneurs can make larger leaps in "logic" (although they may not be
based upon reality or fact) and make a success out of it.

I'm sure there are examples of this in real life.

Microsoft anyone? (we certainly cannot deny their revenue.)

~~~
dschobel
It's usually just called advertising.

------
ars
It's a pretty good flag. I think Herefordshire should adopt it.

~~~
petercooper
I agree. It's pretty naff but it still beats my own county's eye-piercing
_real_ flag design:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c8/Fla...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c8/Flag_of_Lincolnshire.svg/800px-
Flag_of_Lincolnshire.svg.png)

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
Oh _jesus_ , whoever designed that clearly hated people with sight.

------
chrischen
[http://www.dissidentcongress.com/index.php?page=countyflags....](http://www.dissidentcongress.com/index.php?page=countyflags.php&flag=herefordshire&ext=gif)

I think this is the real flag, if anyone cares.

~~~
klipt
The Wikipedia version seems better laid out, IMO.

~~~
DrJokepu
There's a whole study behind flags and heraldry which is many centuries old.
It has its strict rules. You can't just go around and "fix the layout"
according to the latest esthetic trends. Look at the flags / coats of arms
designed in the 60s / 70s to see what sort of disaster this leads to.

~~~
dualogy
Just curious: what sort of "disaster" DID they lead to?

~~~
DrJokepu
Of course I meant "disaster" metaphorically. No one actually died or got
injured because of ugly coats of arms and flags.

Here are some examples of antiheraldic flags and coats of arms:

* The flag of the State of Georgia <http://www.50states.com/flag/gaflag.htm>

* The coat of arms of a city in Easter Europe: [http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/hu/8/89/Zalaegerszeg_a...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/hu/8/89/Zalaegerszeg_antiheraldikus_1974-1989.PNG)

* Generally any flag / coat of arms designed in the Soviet Union

------
Tangurena
I am amused. Although someone already has it flagged for deletion. Gotta add
my 2 bits.

[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Deletion_requests/...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Deletion_requests/File:Flag_of_herefordshire.PNG)

~~~
dschobel
The humorless editors of wikipedia need to stop fighting it and embrace their
role as dictators of truth already.

~~~
Tangurena
Humorless indeed. And folks wonder why the wikipedia foundation has to beg so
hard for donations, well, the constant bureaucracy and rule-worship tends to
disuade contributions.

------
iamwil
I don't know what he's complaining about. The flag was uploaded as public
domain. People should be able to do whatever they want with it. If he wants to
make money, he should go produce and sell flags too.

~~~
chaosmachine
I don't think he's complaining, really.

~~~
lutorm
Yeah I thought he's more amazed that people apparently just take stuff off of
wikipedia and start manufacturing it without cross-checking with a single
other source...

~~~
Semiapies
He is. Flags are a market with a necessarily huge selection, though - why
_wouldn't_ they snag every legally available design someone might buy? They
probably manufacture the less-common selections on an as-needed basis, after
all.

